# The Official "What I Got For X-Mas" Thread



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll start. So far I got socks, underwear, camo back pack, muzzleloader, an axe, olive garden gift card, fishing lures, and a few other things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay, well so far I have gotten a couple PS3 games, a new wallet, a gift cert. to Big Als (woowho!) and this is just from the hubby! we are off to the parents house to join the rest of the family and open our other presents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa gave me a TC-DC58B 1.5X Tele-converter lens for my camera. (Canon s5 IS)
I'm going to win a few NP-POTM contests with this.









And Santa gave me a Sony Walkman.










Bee Bop Da Dee Dop Zip Zop


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

New laptop, 2 craftsman roll away tool chest, st croix ice fishing rod, and shoulder surgery.

Still haven't received anything from my parents or my best friend, so I may have more.

Yay christmas!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's my little list...









a baby boy









Dark Knight FS DVD









Wall-E FS DVD









Canon 55-250mm IS Lens









Be Prepared: Pratical Handbook for New Dads









New Dad's Survival Guide









Decepticon T-Shirt from Hot Topic









Thermal Long Sleeves


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I havent attended the Xmas gathering yet. It's in one hour. So far all I got is a massive headache and anxiety from my slow ass girlfriend. 
Naturally I'll update with actual gifts later









Merry Xmas guys! Enjoy the gifts!


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

I got a huge Kobalt tool box, some shirts and sweatshirts, also got gift certs to subway lol, target, and Shell

Merry ChristmaS


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

So far, I got some winter gloves, pants, Oceans 11-13 box set, SAW Trilogy, Microsoft Points, Master of Puppets album, ink for my printer, YMCA membership haha. That's it for now, having the big gathering on Saturday.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

only thing i know of right now is a red wings practice jersey (the black one)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

A Happy Day with family and some assorted stuff.
Looking forward to getting a Canon EF 100mm Macro tomorrow, I'm actually in between that and a 70-200F4L... Oh well Wait and see.
The best gift will be my Daughter and Granddaughter coming over today.


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, people get some cool stuff over the holidays. i got a pair of chucks, lawn flamingos, and a ducati performance carbon fiber tank protector. i usually dont get much but its no biggie.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i gotta new laptop.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

about 4000 dollars to spend on my trip to australia. goingh there tomorrow.. and some books, towels and random stuff.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

$1500 bonus from work plus 2 additional days off
johnny walker black
$300 from family


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I got some more $tuff at the in-laws.

- SlipKnot Tickets for Jan. 25th in Council Bluffs, IA ----------------->








- Gift card to Applebee's and Olive Garden
- Electric skillet and utensils for my camper


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

New Xbox, Set of Ski's and ski boots, Jerky Dehydrator, Gears of War 2, Call of Duty World at War, Xbox controller. I think that's everything besides random t shirts and stuff.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

got bunch of tools and tool box, gift cards (hope stores dont close down..haha), outdoor fire place with chairs


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

Nothing Yet


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

New jacket, various gift cards, a pair of air max 95's, a pair of jordans and a pair of earings thats it until i head over to my girls in about half an hour


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

clothes, money, gecko and tank, gift cards, cologne and im hopeing my dad will take me to get another tat. my parents got a lottery ticket that plays for a while which i thought was a really neat present.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Last year the ex broke up with me on xmas day so this i got a holiday without her and depression she brings.I also recieved a new approach on life now focusing on what and who i have in my life and insuring that those ppl and things(my new fish,my dog)have no doubt that they are appriciated and bring me fullfillment inmy life.I also got the first xmas with my son where he knew what was going on(he's three)so that was pretty special.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I got an iPod touch. And I'm typing this on it. This is the sickest shot ever!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm hoping I get a very special present from the wife tonight at bed time!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I got permission too buy a new ZR1 in trade for a few pieces from the local Borsheim's show room


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Got some nice ass PJ's, new gloves and winter cap, couple history books, gift cards and a sh*t load of good food. Was a nice Xmas.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

pre-filters, hydor koralia 2, call of duty WoW, shirts, gift cards, power screwdriver, money.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

TomTom GPS system
Some $$$ to invest
2 Pairs of PJs
Gift Cert. to my fav. spa
New grips for my 9mm
A (surprisingly cute) pink/brown Bass Pro Shops hat for the outdoor range


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> New grips for my 9mm
> A (surprisingly cute) pink/brown Bass Pro Shops hat for the outdoor range


sexy. model it for us?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

A trip to the orange bowl for me and 3 of my friends.

Miami here I come.

My wife is amazing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Got some nice ass PJ's, new gloves and winter cap, couple history books, gift cards and a sh*t load of good food. Was a nice Xmas.


 you sleep in pajamas what are you f*cking 5 years old?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> A trip to the orange bowl for me and 3 of my friends.
> 
> Miami here I come.
> 
> My wife is amazing.


that is a good present! congrats!

I got, sh*t ton of clothes, money.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

my girl got me 
Jame Jean Print - Trike (framed it)









T-shirt









valentine 1 radar detector









Her parents got me puppy lessons for Dozer.

From my family

Lowes Giftcards (working on the house)
and
money


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Got some nice ass PJ's, new gloves and winter cap, couple history books, gift cards and a sh*t load of good food. Was a nice Xmas.


 you sleep in pajamas what are you f*cking 5 years old?
[/quote]
Nah man, when you grow up a little you'll understand you don't have to make a fashion statement in bed and come to realize PJ's are comfortable and warm. It's cool dude, give it a few years and you'll get it. Keep on thuggin' in the meantime. Online...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> about 4000 dollars to spend on my trip to australia. goingh there tomorrow.. and some books, towels and random stuff.


You lucky f--k!! Have fun...for me. I'd kill to go to Australia.

I got, a Sony PSP and 400 bucks to spend on musky fishing gear since all my previous musky gear was stolen.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

WTF is with all these people getting hundred/thousands of dollars for gifts? What a silver spoon family you must have been born into, my god. I'm more than happy with a $20 gift card to Applebees.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> WTF is with all these people getting hundred/thousands of dollars for gifts? What a silver spoon family you must have been born into, my god. I'm more than happy with a $20 gift card to Applebees.


Touche' brother!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nothing I asked for, but some pretty cool chit. I asked for a rubikscube, seen in target while shopping for others and thats all I wanted. Haven't fucked with one in years and I will solve that dam thing before I die.







guess I have to go get one myself. But I did get some very cool stuff tho, an itouch which I have to figure out how to use(what are cds out dated now?), the iron gym pull up bar that hooks up to doorways(very cool, also makes for perfect push ups without all the strain on the wrists). Steelers Bowl Champions Collectors Series DVD(







Now I can watch Lambert and Joe Green reign over offenses while Bradshaw showed em how its done when ever my Steelers lose). A personal steam creaser (I'm real big on my clothes being ironed and I'd rather do it myself, my wife knows me :laugh: ), A norelco architect shaver(needed a new one), new pair of timberlands(choice of champions). I'm happy, I didn't ask for any of this crap and everyone was spot on







.

..Forgot, an awesome liquor basket(jager,yukon,vodka,few others and cask and cream for breakfast







)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I got a tiny bottle of cologne and small pack of nicorette.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> Got some nice ass PJ's, new gloves and winter cap, couple history books, gift cards and a sh*t load of good food. Was a nice Xmas.


 you sleep in pajamas what are you f*cking 5 years old?
[/quote]
A nice set of pajamas are pimpin' bud! He's not talking about nascar stlye ones that you got in your closet.
I personal just wear shorts, I hate wearing clothes when I sleep. Winter or summer, all season round.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I'd kill to go to Australia.


Been there, you are better off in Wisconsin.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

new camera, tons and tons of cloths, new cordless drill, dremmel, ton of dr. who dvd's and a half- eaten piraya (compliments of my pygo shoal)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

kitchen scale, remote meat thermometer, clothes, le crueset skillet, beer brewing thing (gag gift)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

1,000 gram insulated hunting boots, thermal socks, thermal shirts, clothes, 2 ice fishing rods, ice fishing rod bag, and some gift cards


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> I'd kill to go to Australia.


Been there, you are better of in Wisconsin.
[/quote]
Me 2, very overrated country

Its just like England, apart from the weather is alot better and the people arnt as cool


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

almost forgot... i also got a craftsman table saw and roller stand, i just got done putting it all together


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> New grips for my 9mm


<3

red hair AND a shooter. I think I found that special someone <3

Santa got me:

Nigh sights for my pm9
p3at (parkerized version)
canon digital camera
new cell phone

Other stuff I got:
assortment of gift cards to a whole slew of places
some money
some nice fragrances


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i got a bag of coal.

no i kid you not i swear, someone gave me a bag of coal...... and some other stuff, but i thought the coal was cool


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> A Happy Day with family and some assorted stuff.
> Looking forward to getting a Canon EF 100mm Macro tomorrow, I'm actually in between that and a 70-200F4L... Oh well Wait and see.
> The best gift will be my Daughter and Granddaughter coming over today.


Wow...you are "older" arent you Winkyee...granddaughter?

SHes a cute little one!
I have my first child...a little girl coming med February.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

costa del mar sunglasses a nice jacket some cloths and now imgoin to go have another xmas. the best part of your parents spliting up lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> New grips for my 9mm


<3

red hair AND a shooter. I think I found that special someone <3
[/quote]

LOL... Why is it guys are *shocked* when they find out lil' ole me is a gun enthusiast? I had a 50 year old guy at Bass Pro hit on me the other day after being a condescending bastard 30 seconds earlier when he realized I knew my sh*t.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> New grips for my 9mm
> A (surprisingly cute) pink/brown Bass Pro Shops hat for the outdoor range


sexy. model it for us?
[/quote]

Haha, maybe... First I gotta get my gun refinished. Its nickel with a chrome-style finish... GORGEOUS imo, but its starting to look like its thinking about flaking around edges. Grr. Dad wants to do it matte or blued... I'm holding out for the same finish because I love that shiny chrome look to it. With the black grips its sexy as hell.

[/quote]

nickel only looks good on revolvers if you ask me. i say get it parkerized.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> New grips for my 9mm
> A (surprisingly cute) pink/brown Bass Pro Shops hat for the outdoor range


sexy. model it for us?
[/quote]

Haha, maybe... First I gotta get my gun refinished. Its nickel with a chrome-style finish... GORGEOUS imo, but its starting to look like its thinking about flaking around edges. Grr. Dad wants to do it matte or blued... I'm holding out for the same finish because I love that shiny chrome look to it. With the black grips its sexy as hell.

[/quote]

nickel only looks good on revolvers if you ask me. i say get it parkerized.
[/quote]

What kind of guns is this were discussing? Agree with hyphen tho, only a few autos look good satin/chromed out. Parkerized is a good option.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

one of the best gifts of all......my brother's life......to sum it all up, my brother stole a gun from his dad, said he was going to kill himself, then drove off.....luckily he came to his senses and came home and the police arrested him and took him the the hospital for some help.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> one of the best gifts of all......my brother's life......to sum it all up, my brother stole a gun from his dad, said he was going to kill himself, then drove off.....luckily he came to his senses and came home and the police arrested him and took him the the hospital for some help.


Glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> one of the best gifts of all......my brother's life......to sum it all up, my brother stole a gun from his dad, said he was going to kill himself, then drove off.....luckily he came to his senses and came home and the police arrested him and took him the the hospital for some help.


damn dude thats awesome


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tink, we definately need you to model the weapon and the hat!

Two weeks ago I got my self a new AKM and Remmy 870 with factory Remington "LEO" top foder. As well as a Potamotrygon cf hystrix stingray!

For Christmas me and my wife looted up this year.

Notables include:

37" flat screen
Macbook
two tickets to see Wicked
two tickets to the Comedy Caravan
Aircompressor w/ assorted related accesories
new tires for her car

Exodus, how do you like that P3AT, I'm hoping to pick up one soon for summer and work carry (stupid job makes me park a good 15minute walk away and says I cant carry my weapon).


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

p3at is awesome lil gun. So light.. so easy to conceal ,to say work, where no one would ever be the wiser


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont want to turn this into a gun rights thread, but do you really need to carry a gun on a 15 minute walk? 
Do you work in baghdad?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> p3at is awesome lil gun. So light.. so easy to conceal ,to say work, where no one would ever be the wiser


Glad to hear you like it. I cant seem to find any in stock locally, the only place that has them wants $310 a pop and that is a little much IMO.

The p3at's have probably the best concealment to fire power ratio. Yeah, .38 isnt too much power but with the right loads, and good training, will get the job done. I like how you can dress how ever you want and still be able to make the gun disappear.

You said you got the parked version...post a pick, Ive only seen them blued!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nick G said:


> i dont want to turn this into a gun rights thread, but do you really need to carry a gun on a 15 minute walk?
> Do you work in baghdad?


You ever hear the stat that most car accidents happen within 15 minutes of your home? I would thank that stat would ring true for muggings, robberies, and buglaries, of course would happen at your home.

Why not be prepared?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i guess.... i lived in the ghettos of newark nj, went to school in north philly, have always been around pretty bad places and i never carried a gun... but hey, to each their own i guess. I have carried a knife for protection, if i had to go out in newark at night.... but it was more to make me feel better, i doubt if i got robbed at gun point the knife would have done anything.

speaking of knives and this thread, to end my derailment.. i got a new leatherman for christmas as well as clothes and money.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I got a 160Gb PS3, (we got) a 50" Panasonic Plazma and GTA IV for the PC WOOT!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Bought the wife a nice intake for her RX8 and I got two 1TB hdds for my desktop... what a great xmas!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmm, let's see.

Nintendo Wii with: Rockband, Guitar Hero 3 (special dual guitar Slash package), NHL 2K9, Mario Kart (w/ 4 wheels), and three extra Wii-motes/Nunchucks.

Nintendo DS with: New Mario Brothers, Golden Compass, Mario Kart, Price is Right and some New Zealand game.

Some clothes... Nice leather gloves, Roots hoodie, socks, boxers, etc. The usual flare.

Grey Goose vodka, Patron tequila, Mt Gay rum.

Gift cards for random places like the pet store, Starbucks, liquor store, etc.

A nice sum of money that will allow me to party like a Rockstar in my own hotel suite on New Years.

Probably some stuff I'm forgetting. All in all, I was spoiled. Next year I'm getting a plane ticket to Germany so there won't be nearly as much.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

good lord mettle


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got myself a new 2.5 inch 320 gb 7200 rpm 16 mb cache SATA hard drive. Time to swap out the old 60 gig out of the ps3.

Also picked up a external enclosure for the 60 gig ps3 harddrive


----------

